# Nelly and Sammy in Romania want a UK home



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

These two youngsters were found abandoned in a box covered in gasoline . There were 4 kittens but unfortunately 2 died. Nelly and Sammy are doing well and are waiting to be adopted.

email:[email protected]

ADOPTING A CAT OR DOG FROM ABROAD
If you have considered adopting a pet from abroad but have been put off because you think it will be difficult and expensive then please think again.
It is not difficult under the Pet Travel Scheme and the
re is help available.
The arrangements are usually made by the rescuer or by the group advertising the animals for homes such as World Animal Friends Adopt Me and is a simple procedure. It usually takes just a few weeks to get your pet.

Someone adopting a cat from Eastern Europe should expect to contribute £75-£175 depending on the individual animal and where you live in the UK.
All animals are vaccinated and microchipped before travel and cats of 6 months and over will be neutered.
There are always a large number of animals to choose from some are listed on our Adopt Me page. These are just a few of the animals waiting for a chance of a new life - please do contact us if none of these are suitable we can tell you about others.
Please feel free to contact us to discuss any concerns you may have.
[email protected]


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

oh dear, im in :001_wub:


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Nelly and Sammy have just been reserved.
If anyone is hoping for something a bit special I think this kitten still needs a home.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

they was reserved quick which is good otherwise i would want them.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Well I have just been told about this chap could just make it on December 15th transport if a space left.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_how gorgeous, bless them all._


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

What a lovely kitten!!


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Another photo of Marcus


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Marcus is gorgeous, what lovely markings.


----------

